# Five Minute Brownies



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Mmmmmm, I'm go make some right now.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Chocolate cake=brownie? :huh:

Pretty neat, I used to make those a while back.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Oops typo. Is it any good AR?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

sweet I'm digging through cupboards for ingredients after I drop off the kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a modern day version of an Easy Bake Oven recipe

Four tablespoons of sugar is excessive. I might try this and cut back to one teaspoon, and add some cinnamon.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have to weigh the options...make my own 'mug brownie' have a small mess to clean up....probably don't have the ingredients.....go to store and buy Little Debbie brownie......50 cents.....hhhhmmmmm....I'll go to the store.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am Little Debbie Snakcake.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Debbie5, do you mean...sweet and delicious...and not really good for you?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Exactly. Actually, Little Debbie and I were born a few years apart. In college, I used their logo on my letterhead...on the wreath on my door....lol.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3767EF26C2D1C5D12AB8854818F2F46D0D67B&first=0


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I will be quite honest, there are all kinds of fancy desserts and brulees and tarts, and cakes...but bottom line is, it is really tough to beat a plain old Little Debbie brownie. I even considered giving out those and Little Debbie Oatmeal pies out for trick or treat.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, I gave this a try and it actually is not bad. I only used a tablespoon of sugar (since I'm not a sweet freak), threw in a little cinnamon, and used two tablespoons of the optional chocolate chips because we had some available and you can't have too much chocolate. I cooked it in a bowl instead of a mug - puffs up in the microwave which makes it exciting to watch the first time because you don't know whether it's going to blow up on you. Here's a somewhat blurry photo of my results:










The final product does not taste the same as a conventional brownie, nor does it have the same texture. That said, serve it warm with a little whipped cream and some vanilla ice cream, and it makes for a quick and decent little dessert. Spooky1 and I shared it, and it was plenty for two people.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The final product does not taste the same as a conventional brownie, nor does it have the same texture. That said, serve it warm with a little whipped cream and some vanilla ice cream, and it makes for a quick and decent little dessert. Spooky1 and I shared it, and it was plenty for two people.


I made this last night too for the boys. It's not brownie like but more of a dense cake. Without the added chocolate chips it would have been very dry. The boys loved it - it's chocolate. I thought it needed to be adjusted for high altitude but it sounds like Roxy got the same results.


----------

